# POLL: Classic Shell for Windows 10 ... whos using it?



## storm-chaser (Nov 21, 2018)

Classic Shell™ is free software that improves your productivity, enhances the usability of Windows and empowers you to use the computer the way you like it. The main features are:

-Highly customizable start menu with multiple styles and skins
-Quick access to recent, frequently-used, or pinned programs
-Find programs, settings, files and documents
-Start button for Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows 8.1 and Windows 10
-Toolbar and status bar for Windows Explorer
-Caption and status bar for Internet Explorer


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 21, 2018)

I like the Win 10 start menu too much


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2018)

Why is this a poll for only Classic Shell? Wouldn’t you really like to know who is using what? 

I use Start10. It’s cheap, and has continuous updates from Stardock to cope with ever changing W10.

It is customizable menu and incorporates better search parameters than default.  Also widely used.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 21, 2018)

Updated to include an option for another application. Thanks rtwjunkie.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 21, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Why is this a poll for only Classic Shell? Wouldn’t you really like to know who is using what?


Agreed. And I also use Start 10. In fact, to avoid potential compatibility issues, nobody should be using Classic Shell anymore anyway. Sadly, the developer of Classic Shell decided to cease development almost a year ago because of the time challenges to keep it compatible with Windows 10 changes (of which there have been two major updates since). See: Classic Shell no longer in development


----------



## sixor (Nov 21, 2018)

open shell it is called now

but i never had any issue with the old classic shell


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Nov 21, 2018)

If I have to use windows I use it.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 21, 2018)

sixor said:


> open shell it is called now


Thanks for that. 



sixor said:


> but i never had any issue with the old classic shell


I never did either. But I tried both Classic Shell and Start 10 extensively and I have consistently felt Start 10 (beginning with Start 8) always felt more polished and professional - as I would expect from a paid (even if only $5) product. CS works well, but it just seemed to me that it was trying to do too much and as such (to paraphrase a common expression) it was "_A jack of all trades but a master of none._" Whereas I felt Start10 did fewer things, only better.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 21, 2018)

I like the Win 10 start menu, it works perfectly fine for my needs and I hate losing the management menu (Win+X works regardless, but as I like to do, right click on the start button) to the Classic Shell properties menu. 

I do still install Classic Shell for family members, friends and clients that are hamstrung by anything that isn't Windows 7's start menu. But I warn them that at some point they may have to get used to the Win 10 start menu, and really if you click Start and type a few letters for what you're looking for, odds are it'll be found. It isn't bullet proof by any means.

Open Shell does pick up where Classic Shell left off, but Classic Shell is on ninite, so if I'm prepping a system with ninite, CS gets installed and has had 0 issues yet. Works exactly as it needs to for everyone I deploy it for.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 21, 2018)

I picked yes, but I actually use the now open source version OpenShell. Though it seems Openshell hasn't really received much development either. Mainly all that has been done is work to replace the words ClassicShell with OpenShell everywhere. Even the built in updater still references the ClassicShell website, and the url for support still takes you to the ClassicShell website. 

Really, I would have been much happier if the original developer had kept going with just the Start menu portion of the program. The rest I can take it or leave it, it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## bonehead123 (Nov 21, 2018)

I have been using it for a long time now, neveranottaproblemo on many, many builds


----------



## SomeOne99h (Nov 21, 2018)

The new *OpenShell*: https://github.com/Open-Shell/Open-Shell-Menu/releases (last version till my post date is 29 sep)
_Backup link_: https://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/classic_start.html (It does say classic in the link but the page will explain it to you. It is actually OpenShell)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 21, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> Classic Shell™ is free software that improves your productivity, enhances the usability of Windows and empowers you to use the computer the way you like it. The main features are:
> 
> -Highly customizable start menu with multiple styles and skins
> -Quick access to recent, frequently-used, or pinned programs
> ...



As long as it doesnt have its own TSR


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 21, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> Agreed. And I also use Start 10. In fact, to avoid potential compatibility issues, nobody should be using Classic Shell anymore anyway. Sadly, the developer of Classic Shell decided to cease development almost a year ago because of the time challenges to keep it compatible with Windows 10 changes (of which there have been two major updates since). See: Classic Shell no longer in development


Classic shell still works fine even with the latest MS updates... Just fyi



eidairaman1 said:


> As long as it doesnt have its own TSR


What do you mean by TSR?

Another question. Who else restores the quick launch toolbar? I certainly do on all my rigs.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 21, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> Classic shell still works fine even with the latest MS updates... Just fyi
> 
> 
> What do you mean by TSR?



Terminate and stay resident, (running background service)


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 21, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> Another question. Who else restores the quick launch toolbar? I certainly do on all my rigs.


Always.


storm-chaser said:


> Classic shell still works fine even with the latest MS updates... Just fyi


I know. But with development in question, its future is too. 

If the idea is to bring back the familiar W7 start menu and desktop, I say go with Start 10. It is still in regular development, it is very affordable (one time $5) and most importantly, it works.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 21, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> If the idea is to bring back the familiar W7 start menu and desktop, I say go with Start 10. It is still in regular development, it is very affordable (one time $5) *and most importantly, it works*.



If that is the most important thing, then I see no reason to not go with the free OpenShell/ClassicShell.  I have 8 computers, at $5 a pop for Start 10, that's $40 for something that OpenShell offers for free.

As long as Openshell continues to work, there is no good reason to spend money on Start 10.  Maybe down the road, if OpenShell stops functioning, Start 10 will make sense, but not now.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 21, 2018)

I voted no, since win 98 and my 1st experience with Windows outside of a school room I have just used whatever is in the lower right corner. I never used win 8 but I've not had issues with 10 and as others have said it's pretty handy on its own


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 21, 2018)

I barely use the start menu, so I don't have a need to modify/replace it.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 21, 2018)

Yes. 

I found that classic shell helped me transition into Windows 10 from win 7 a lot easier. Its more a 'set&forget' piece of software that doesnt really need touching once the initial configuration is done.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> Classic Shell™ is free software that improves your productivity, enhances the usability of Windows and empowers you to use the computer the way you like it.


There is a direct replacement for Classic Shell, which is a canceled project. Open Shell takes the Classic Shell source(which was released by the author) and continues development;
https://open-shell.github.io/Open-Shell-Menu
https://github.com/Open-Shell/Open-Shell-Menu/releases
A release for the 1809 update is incoming.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 21, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> If that is the most important thing, then I see no reason to not go with the free OpenShell/ClassicShell.


I cannot speak to OpenShell because I have never used it. But ClassicShell development was stopped because the developer did not have the time to maintain compatibility with all the changes Microsoft makes to W10. That alone, IMO, is reason to consider not using CS. 

But to me, another reason is CS has many other features that most users never need. More moving parts means more possible points of failure. Now of course, if you use those extra features, and compatibility is not (at least for now) an issue, then great. 

The idea (to me anyway) is not which is the better alternative. The idea is options to avoid W10s UI. I note there are other alternatives to consider as well. 

StartIsBack is also good.

FTR, I have 6 computers here but have Start 10 on just 3. The other 3 computers are not used that often to put any alternative start menu on them.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> As long as Openshell continues to work, there is no good reason to spend money on Start 10.


Not to mention that it's open source, Start10 is not. I would have no problems if Open Shell opened a patreon or Paypal for donations.



Bill_Bright said:


> I cannot speak to OpenShell because I have never used it.


Give it a try. You might like it.
https://github.com/Open-Shell/Open-Shell-Menu/releases/download/v4.4.131/OpenShellSetup_4_4_131.exe


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not to mention that it's open source, Start10 is not. I would have no problems if Open Shell opened a patreon or Paypal for donations


Why is open source important? Just curious, because it isn’t to me.

I have no problem paying a paltry sum of money for a professional piece of software actively supported by a professional company. Stardock is obviously working WITH Microsoft to get it right, because the new version is ready for download before each seasonal update is released.


----------



## Valent117 (Nov 21, 2018)

i used it on windows 8  and 8.1
but now on w10 i use the new start menu and i pin everything on it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Why is open source important? Just curious, because it isn’t to me.


Because if the project takes a funky or bad turn, is abandoned or some other problem, the source can be taken and forked to make a new/better version. Additionally, with open source the public can inspect the code and potential find and resolve problems. With closed source none of that can happen.


rtwjunkie said:


> I have no problem paying a paltry sum of money for a professional piece of software actively *supported by a professional company*


That's a myth about open source that needs to die. Most open source projects are supported by professionals and experts.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a myth about open source that needs to die. Most open source projects are supported by professionals and experts.


I didn’t say anything about a myth about open source. My comment directly talked about why I don’t mind paying a pitifully small amount of money for a paid program.

Don’t read into things. I don’t talk cryptically. I say what I think.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2018)

Valent117 said:


> but now on w10 i use the new start menu and i pin everything on it


A lot of people are doing that now. The inbuilt Start menu for Win 10 has been refined to the point were it's actually useful. Unfortunately the customizable category menuing is mostly gone replaced by the completely alphabetical nonsense. One can still create folders and categorize that way, but it's more cumbersome.



rtwjunkie said:


> I didn’t say anything about a myth about open source. My comment directly talked about why I don’t mind paying a pitifully small amount of money for a paid program.
> 
> Don’t read into things. I don’t talk cryptically. I say what I think.


Note edit.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 21, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Why is open source important? Just curious, because it isn’t to me.


Me either. In fact, to me, it often means either too many cooks in the kitchen, or it becomes too political and nothing gets done. There are great exceptions, of course. LibreOffice, GIMP, VLC Media Player come to mind. But open source does NOT imply better. It does, however, usually mean free.


lexluthermiester said:


> Give it a try. You might like it.


I might. But for now, I am happy with what I got in Start10. 

Oh, and FYI, Start10 has been discounted to just $2.49 for a lifetime license.


----------



## bug (Nov 21, 2018)

The classic shell for me is bash. It's so classic, in fact, that Microsoft has decided I should be able to run it without having to resort to Cygwin 



lexluthermiester said:


> A lot of people are doing that now. The inbuilt Start menu for Win 10 has been refined to the point were it's actually useful. Unfortunately the customizable category menuing is mostly gone replaced by the completely alphabetical nonsense. One can still create folders and categorize that way, but it's more cumbersome.



I actually don't need the start menu ever since I got Win+Q. Of course, being used to doing that in KDE years before that, helped me adapt.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 21, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> There are great exceptions, of course. LibreOffice, GIMP, VLC Media Player come to mind.


Like you, there are a number of open source programs I use as well. I’ve just never taken the position that a program is better just because it is open source.



lexluthermiester said:


> Note edit.


My saying professional company, which I assume your edit is about, is not a comment on open source. It is a comment, as I said focused entirely on why I don’t mind supporting Stardock.  

A positive about one viewpoint is not automatically a negative or commentary on “myths” that I was not even aware of. It’s as I said, only a positive about my choice.  Don’t read into my comments.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> A positive about one viewpoint is not automatically a negative or commentary on “myths” that I was not even aware of. It’s as I said, only a positive about my choice. Don’t read into my comments.


It seemed like a negative the way it was stated, but I digress..


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 21, 2018)

Like I posted at ocf where the original poll started.. I voted no. I dont need it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 21, 2018)

I use Classic Start, the one that shows on ninite.

I like it because it makes locking my homescreen faster, and control panel is right there. I don't know how to lock to my login screen with win 10 official start menu, all it shows it shut off and restart


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 21, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I like it because it makes locking my homescreen faster


Win Key + L is not fast enough?


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 21, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> Win Key + L is not fast enough?



I did not know this, uninstalling classic start now. 

i am lazy windows user :/


----------



## Tomgang (Nov 21, 2018)

Yes for me. I like windows 10, but nothing beats good old windows 7 start menu and so far classic shell still works perfect throw it has not been update.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 21, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I don't know how to lock to my login screen with win 10 official start menu, all it shows it shut off and restart



Besides Win+L, you can also click on your profile picture a few icons above the power icon and the lock and sign out options are located there.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 21, 2018)

Some just dont want to ride the learning curve.. 


..and I get it. But hate layering software for things like this.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I did not know this





Bill_Bright said:


> Win Key + L is not fast enough?


And that's part of the problem in Win10, Microsoft expects everyone to know and memorize keyboard commands instead of going with something that everyone already knows, a button in a menu that is easily accessed.


EarthDog said:


> Some just dont want to ride the learning curve..


People aren't mind readers. They don't and can't know things unless they're informed. How hard is it to keep a simple and easy to find button that maps the function? Microsoft has lost sight of intuitive functionality which is what makes Start Menu replacements a thing.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 21, 2018)

No, no..I totally get why people use it. They feel, and rightfully so, older start menus are more intuitive (among other reasons).

I was struggling out of the gate as well but found a little googling when I got stuck and continued use, for my uses, is just as intuitive. I dont really use the tiles. They are setup but typically im icon based on the desktop or task bar. If I dont know where something is, the integrated search function has found everything I needed. Again, to me some just dont want to ride the learning curve.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 21, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I dont really use the tiles.


They can be handy for frequently used programs. I just prefer a menu that can be customize to my liking and organizational methodology.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 22, 2018)

Startisback, got it back when Windows 8 released. Still using it on Windows 10.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 22, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> And that's part of the problem in Win10, Microsoft expects everyone to know and memorize keyboard commands instead of going with something that everyone already knows, a button in a menu that is easily accessed.



I have yet to find something that makes this statement true.  They might have moved things, but I haven't found anything that they outright removed a GUI element forcing you to use a keyboard command.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> I have yet to find something that makes this statement true.  They might have moved things, but I haven't found anything that they outright removed a GUI element forcing you to use a keyboard command.


Other than Logoff and Lock commands you mean?


----------



## jallenlabs (Nov 22, 2018)

I never use the start menu...  My taskbar has all I need.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 22, 2018)

@newtekie1 i never knew that either, thanks lol

i have windows key and L memorized now oddly enough... that was fast.

so that should be all I need moving forward, at this point windows is just a gaming shell for me. 90% of my bills/browsing is done on chromebook or smartphone.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 22, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> Other than Logoff and Lock commands you mean?



Do you just not bother to read posts?



newtekie1 said:


> Besides Win+L, you can also click on your profile picture a few icons above the power icon and the lock and sign out options are located there.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 22, 2018)

I voted for another application (Windows 7)


----------



## Mayclore (Nov 22, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Why is this a poll for only Classic Shell? Wouldn’t you really like to know who is using what?
> 
> I use Start10. It’s cheap, and has continuous updates from Stardock to cope with ever changing W10.
> 
> It is customizable menu and incorporates better search parameters than default.  Also widely used.



I completely forgot this existed, and it's only $2.49 right now? I'm gonna test drive it for a couple of days and see how I like it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 22, 2018)

I feel like I'm very boring because I  use windows 10 the way it came when I downloaded it.   I do have all those live tiles disabled


----------



## hat (Nov 22, 2018)

I used classic shell for Windows 8, but now that I'm on 10 I use the start menu as is. Windows 8 was jacked up and definitely needed something to make it run like a computer again instead of a tablet...


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 22, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> And that's part of the problem in Win10, Microsoft expects everyone to know and memorize keyboard commands instead of going with something that everyone already knows, a button in a menu that is easily accessed.


Huh? Come on! Let's get real here. Microsoft is not expecting you know or memorize any keyboard shortcut! They included that option for those us have been long-time "keyboard commandos". 

And FTR, you don't represent "everyone". If you don't want to learn keyboard shortcuts, don't! No one is making you! That's part of the beauty here. You have choices.

A little homework - How long have keyboards been around that included the Windows key? Since *1994*!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

XP supported Win key + L to lock the desktop as did Win2K. So did Vista, Windows 7, and Windows 8.

As easily determined with a little homework and a few seconds with Google, this is not a W10 thing.  And it certainly is not a "problem" with W10. The problem is we ran out of Ctrl + key, Alt + key, Shift + key and F-key assignments. So the Win Key + helped resolve problems. It didn't create them.

Keyboard shortcuts are great features (and "shortcuts") for those of us who want to use them and like to use them - instead of going through a menu system. But if you don't want to, you don't have to. That's not a problem. That's a choice - always good for users.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> What you said


There are oh so many problems with that but you're off topic. Rope it in..


----------



## puma99dk| (Nov 22, 2018)

I am using Classic Shell even at work been using it since it was released never had any complains about it 

I might try not to install it when I reinstall Windows 10 this weekend on another drive just to see if I can make good friends with Windows 10's starts menu.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 22, 2018)

puma99dk| said:


> I might try not to install it when I reinstall Windows 10 this weekend on another drive just to see if I can make good friends with Windows 10's starts menu.


You can always install it, but don't configure it to run when Windows starts.

As for making friends with it, I have many friends, clients and colleagues who really didn't like the W10 UI, but gave it chance and now love it. These are really the same complaints we hear every time Microsoft changes the desktop - as they did with XP and then with Vista/W7. I never migrated to Vista but W7 was quite foreign at first. But then I got used it and soon, whenever an XP system came in, it seemed foreign.

It really boils down to what you are used to. After all, once you fire up your browser, email program, game, or Office program, the OS UI steps out of the way.



lexluthermiester said:


> Rope it in..


That's what I did - by posting the facts about Win Key shortcuts. I do my homework before posting. As seen here, the Windows Key was first introduced on Microsoft keyboards in 1994 which of course was before Windows 95. But it was not until XP in 2001 when the Win Key + L keyboard shortcut was introduced to lock the desktop.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 22, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yes.
> 
> I found that classic shell helped me transition into Windows 10 from win 7 a lot easier. Its more a 'set&forget' piece of software that doesnt really need touching once the initial configuration is done.


Same ,but for me it lasted a month then I kinda got used to using explorer for a lot of stuff and ditched classic start.


----------



## hat (Nov 22, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> There are oh so many problems with that but you're off topic. Rope it in..


Gotta agree with Bill. I've been using the same keyboard shortcuts since 7, or even XP. And I've never seen w10 necessitate the use of them. There's plenty of things I can complain about with w10, but keyboard shortcuts aren't one of them.

If you havin Windows problems I feel bad for you son, I got 99 problems but a shortcut ain't one.


----------



## jsalpha2 (Nov 22, 2018)

I love ClassicShell, but I'm kind of odd. 98% mouse, 2% keyboard. Standard Win 10 Start..I just stare at it and go where the heck are my programs.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 22, 2018)

hat said:


> And I've never seen w10 necessitate the use of them. There's plenty of things I can complain about with w10, but keyboard shortcuts aren't one of them.


I'm not complaining about the keyboard shortcuts themselves. I'm complaining about the increasing necessity for them to be used because Microsoft keeps moving things around in illogical and unintuitive ways. The godawful crapshow that was Windows 8/8.1 started this nonsense and even though Microsoft backtracked a bit, they're still making things difficult for users. Basic things that people used to know right where to find are now in places one wouldn't think to look or are not easily found. The learning curve caused by the transition from Windows XP to 7 was easy. From Windows XP or 7 to 10? It's a joke and more than a bit daunting for most users, which is why the adoption rates are still only creeping along.

They spent 15 some odd years refining the start menu and control panel to something really very functional and well liked and then tossed it to the wind pissing off everyone and making Windows a laughing stock in the process. It directly caused the creation of programs that either force the restoration of previous functionality or replace lost functionality, one of which is the subject of this very thread, Start Menu replacements.



jsalpha2 said:


> I love ClassicShell, but I'm kind of odd. 98% mouse, 2% keyboard. Standard Win 10 Start..I just stare at it and go where the heck are my programs.


You're not that odd. That's the exact same thing I keep hearing every week from clients who try out Win 10. I show them Open Shell(Classic Shell's direct replacement) and all is good again, mostly.


----------



## qubit (Nov 22, 2018)

Classic Shell still works fine with the latest W10 version and I’m still using it. I’ll change to something else when I start having problems with it.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 23, 2018)

Best UI I used with Windows to date was HPs "Dashboard" 1993 ?)  ... stye was revived with Mijenix's / Vcom's / Avanquest Toolbar / Power bar / Coolbar all of which have long ago ceased development.  Would love to see something mirroring that functionality w/o my eyes hurting.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Nov 23, 2018)

I am using Windows 10 Pro's default UI and start menu and I really like it. I turned off a few tiles in the start menu but have all my most used apps there to start quickly and I just search for everything else.


----------



## moproblems99 (Nov 23, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> I feel like I'm very boring because I  use windows 10 the way it came when I downloaded it.   I do have all those live tiles disabled



I'm with you.  If I have time to sit down at my computer at home, I am probably getting in as much game time as I can.  To heck with what the start menu looks like.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 23, 2018)

Start10... works great, never had trouble, and, always updated.
I have used a couple of StarDock's applications and they seem solid.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 23, 2018)

95Viper said:


> StarDock's applications and they seem solid


True, they really are.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 25, 2018)

I personally use Classic Shell for the start menu tweak-ability. I prefer to have total control over what programs go where and how those programs and all my data is displayed. Although CS has been out of development for a year, as already mentioned, it's a true testament that despite windows updates and patches it still works flawlessly. I don't foresee any updates breaking it short of an entirely new OS. 

That being said, it's simply the click of one option and you can default back to the standard Win 10 start menu.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 25, 2018)

I don't use Explorer as a shell at all, I use Double Commander, and I have used InstantSheller app to replace the original Explorer.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 28, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> 
> I never did either. But I tried both Classic Shell and Start 10 extensively and I have consistently felt Start 10 (beginning with Start 8) always felt more polished and professional - as I would expect from a paid (even if only $5) product. CS works well, but it just seemed to me that it was trying to do too much and as such (to paraphrase a common expression) it was "_A jack of all trades but a master of none._" Whereas I felt Start10 did fewer things, only better.


I would argue the start menu from Classic Shell has a near identical fit and finish relative to that of Start 10s. Correct me if I'm wrong, but in looking at the start 10 screenshots on their website I will even make the statement that Classic Shell has a better fit and finish and closer resembles an authentic "Microsoft" start menu.

And I only use the start menu feature of CS so with that in mind, it is at least a master of one.. And I think the majority of people here only use it for that purpose. I don't see the need to switch or upgrade to Start 10 when I can get something that's free and also works perfectly for it's intended purpose. CS gets an A+ in my book and just because it's outdated does not mean it's "obsolete". Short of a brand new OS, I think it will continue to run flawlessly for quite some time.


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 28, 2018)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I voted no, since win 98 and my 1st experience with Windows outside of a school room I have just used whatever is in the lower right corner. I never used win 8 but I've not had issues with 10 and as others have said it's pretty handy on its own



This from start to finish lol. Stop living my life. I did use 3.1 as wel but at that time I hadn't the slightest clue what I was doing.



lynx29 said:


> I use Classic Start, the one that shows on ninite.
> 
> I like it because it makes locking my homescreen faster, and control panel is right there. I don't know how to lock to my login screen with win 10 official start menu, all it shows it shut off and restart



Ctrl+alt+del > Enter. The same as how it works on literally every Windows machine since 7 


Myself... I think I can't go back to the old Start menu.





 It doesn't get much cleaner than this.. and for whatever is not there, I can just start typing. Even for the good old config panel:


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 28, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> I would argue the start menu from Classic Shell has a near identical fit and finish relative to that of Start 10s. Correct me if I'm wrong, but in looking at the start 10 screenshots on their website I will even make the statement that Classic Shell has a better fit and finish and closer resembles an authentic "Microsoft" start menu.


Sooooo......based on screenshots and not actual usage you’ve arrived at this position.    Mmmmkay.  Better to just say you like what you are using and leave it at that, instead of making assenine statements. 

For the record though, you have a choice of 3 different start menu styles with Start10.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 28, 2018)

Shouldn't there be some kind of registry entry to allow old classic menu? Without any third party app?


----------



## Assimilator (Nov 28, 2018)

Who's "whos"?


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 28, 2018)

Start 10 for me too, because it's so customisable and you can even change the Windows Start icon in the lower left, if you're so inclined.
Tiles may look good on a phone or a tablet, but not on a PC.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Gorstak said:


> Shouldn't there be some kind of registry entry to allow old classic menu? Without any third party app?



There was in early version of Windows 10, but Microsoft removed it pretty early on.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 28, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> This from start to finish lol. Stop living my life. I did use 3.1 as wel but at that time I hadn't the slightest clue what I was doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So much this. There is a contingent that wont let go and move forward who needs to install and configure a 3rd party app, and there are those who took the time and followed the learning curve. 

There isnt a right or wrong per say, but I'm glad I dont need to install another app!


----------



## sixor (Nov 28, 2018)

cant stand start menu since win8 8.1 10, you cant even turn off your pc, it seems like a game, control panel hidden 

classic shell for me always does the work, install and nothing else, i don't have to configure nothing, now open shell


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 28, 2018)

You can change the start menu button with Classic Shell as well. You can also chose different skins for the start menu itself. And, just like start 10, you have three basic options for the start menu layout. Let's see some start 10 screenshots and see how the two compare!

Here is my go-to laptop running Classic Shell.





And the options layout:




EDIT:
Here is the Start 10 menu. I downloaded and installed the 30 day trial version but I definitely like the fit and finish of CS over Start 10.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 28, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> Bill_Bright said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it pretty obvious with my repeated use of "I felt" and "seemed to me" that I was expressing my opinion. 

But to that, as I noted and you quoted, my "opinion" was based on me trying both CS and S10 "extensively". I did not base my opinion on website screen shots. 

If you like CS better, fine. Use what works best for you.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 28, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> I think it pretty obvious with my repeated use of "I felt" and "seemed to me" that I was expressing my opinion.
> 
> But to that, as I noted and you quoted, my "opinion" was based on me trying both CS and S10 "extensively". I did not base my opinion on website screen shots.
> 
> If you like CS better, fine. Use what works best for you.


Yeah I didn't say you are wrong I was just pointing out some things I've noticed. You are entitled to your opinion just like everyone else. That's why I started the thread, I'm curious to see what folks are using and why. I appreciate the feedback and value your option.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 28, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> Yeah I didn't say you are wrong


Well, you pretty much did when you said, 





storm-chaser said:


> ...in looking at the start 10 screenshots on their website *I will* even *make the statement* that *Classic Shell has a better fit and finish*



Regardless your or my opinions, the facts are, Classic Shell's developer has abandoned this project with the stated reason being the demands on his resources to keep it current and compatible with the frequent changes that occur with W10 are just too great for him to continue. And, there does not "appear" to be much going on with Open Shell other than rebranding. Whereas Start10, on the other hand, is still under active development to keep it current and compatible with the ever evolving W10. 

Yes, CS/OS is free, but $5 (sorry, looks like the $3 discounted price ended) for a lifetime Start10 license is hardly a budget buster. Yes, OpenShell has way more bells and whistles, but if, like many, you just want the old W7 Start menu and Desktop, you don't need the extra features and moving parts.

Again, whatever works best for you. And since Start10 has a free 30 day trial period, and uninstalls cleanly (yes, I tested that too), I see no reason not to try both and see which one works best for you. 

In the meantime, my blue F150 can haul 10 sheets of plywood better than your red Silverado or silver RAM.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 28, 2018)

Thanks, B_B. Some people like to point out the fact that C_S is obsolete over and over again and I like to point out it's positive attributes. Both aspect's deserve review and consideration, and it's okay to debate the finer points here; that's the whole purpose of this thread. It's a very subjective subject as we have 30 people who use Classic Shell versus 47 who don't.

It's okay to compare and contrast and that's my sole purpose with this starting this poll. I stand by my opinion and it looks like you stand by yours. I will continue to use classic shell as *I prefer* the fit and finish for *my uses*. And *I prefer* the start menu customizations offered by Classic Shell as well.

Once again, we can agree to disagree on this. In the mean time, I have downloaded Start 10 as a means to do a more through review on the topic at hand.

EDIT: I have now blended aspects from both Start 10 and Classic Shell to go for this custom look:




2ND EDIT: Here is a great review of both Classic Shell and Start 10, where the author agrees with me that Classic Shell offers more for the inner tinkerer.
https://www.infoworld.com/article/2...-10-start-menus-start10-vs-classic-shell.html

Here is a quote from the article: 
"Like Classic Shell, Start10 supports full hierarchical menus in the All Programs list, as you can see in Figure 9. But Start10 is much more limited in how those menu items can be manipulated."


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 28, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> Once again, we can agree to disagree on this.


I am not disagreeing with you. In fact, I have said many times CS does more things. But make no mistake, Start10 let's you do a lot more than just restore W7's Start button menu and desktop.



storm-chaser said:


> I will continue to use classic shell as *I prefer* the fit and finish for *my uses*. And *I prefer* the start menu customizations offered by Classic Shell as well.


And that's fine - as long as the current developer's keep it updated and compatible. Just don't be shocked if some Wednesday morning you find CS no longer works.

But to be clear, where I do disagree with you is where you, by your own admission, have based your opinions and *prefer*ences by comparing your "use" of Classic Shell to viewing "screen shots" of Start 10. A fair comparison would be to give Start 10 and extended and unbiased try. Just because one program allows more manipulation than another, that does not imply one is better, or that the available extra options are needed or wanted.



storm-chaser said:


> the author agrees with me that Classic Shell offers more for the inner tinkerer.


Nor does one reviewer claiming one program provides more options for the tinkerer makes it a better Start menu alternative either. As the author notes, that's just his personal opinion. I note that same author says,





			
				Woody Leonhard said:
			
		

> Start10 is clearly the more sophisticated Start substitute, with lots of settings and customizing capabilities. It’s sleek in the default configuration, expandable, and eminently usable. The $5 price tag will pay for itself in the first two minutes.



So you can keep touting your favorite over the other if you want. But it seems to me that was not the purpose of this thread. And since I have tried both extensively and found I prefer Start10,  and since I feel comfortable assuming Start10 will remain compatible in the foreseeable future, you are not going to change my mind.

For the record, one thing I did not like with Start 10 over Start 8 is the available start menu button images. I preferred the Win8start images. If anyone else did, here they are:

 

Just copy them into your Start10 > StartButtons folder then select them from Start10's Style configuration menu. I use the Large set because I have my task bar set to 3 lines high to accommodate a 3-line date/day of the week/date system tray clock and my Quicklaunch toolbar. The larger buttons are a better fit, IMO.


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 28, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> But to be clear, where I do disagree with you is where you, by your own admission, have based your opinions and *prefer*ences by comparing your "use" of Classic Shell to viewing "screen shots" of Start 10. A fair comparison would be to give Start 10 and extended and unbiased try. Just because one program allows more manipulation than another, that does not imply one is better, or that the available extra options are needed or wanted.


The screenshots offer a concise look as to what you get from the program and what it offers for the end user. And to be fair, I have in fact downloaded the 30 day trial to run further tests. At first blush, to me, the aesthetics of Start 10 are less desirable than those of Classic Shell and that CS closer resembles an authentic "Microsoft" start menu. But I will keep Start 10 around for some time to further compare the two.

Both are valuable programs and serve the community well and it would be wise to support both Open Shell and Start 10. Microsoft invested so much in the start menu and then they just decided to basically pull the plug, so it's nice to have options which redeem this invaluable feature.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 28, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> The screenshots offer a concise look as to what you get from the program and what it offers for the end user.


Why are you trying to convince everyone your choice is better with this nonsense? No screen shot can convey the feel and function of how a program works. That can only be done with actual use. 

I am glad you are actually trying it, but please stop trying to convince everyone CS is better. Its not. It just another good alternative.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Nov 28, 2018)

I use the Windows 10 start

I like the new look


----------



## storm-chaser (Nov 28, 2018)

Bill_Bright said:


> Why are you trying to convince everyone your choice is better with this nonsense? No screen shot can convey the feel and function of how a program works. That can only be done with actual use.
> 
> I am glad you are actually trying it, but please stop trying to convince everyone CS is better. Its not. It just another good alternative.


To each their own, I can only provide my own insight and my own interpretation of both programs. If Start 10 is what you like, then keep using it. I totally respect that.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 29, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> Some people like to point out the fact that C_S is obsolete over and over again


That's the thing, it's not. Open Shell(Classic Shell's direct source replacement) was updated Sept of this year and is due for another update once Microsoft gets 1809 sorted out.


----------



## Gorstak (Nov 29, 2018)

I practically almost never use start menu


----------



## storm-chaser (Dec 1, 2018)

For those using Start 10, would anyone care to post up a screenshot of your start menu? I'm interested to see some of the customizations and variations.

@Bill_Bright @rtwjunkie



Bill_Bright said:


> Why are you trying to convince everyone your choice is better with this nonsense?



Apparently, InfoWorld is also spewing nonsense because they too recommend Classic Shell over Start 10.

In case you want to read the article again, here is the link. InfoWorld Classic Shell Vs Start 10


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 1, 2018)

The nonsense is you! You making post after post after post trying to sell this product so hard as though it is the best thing since sliced bread. It's not. Its just another start menu replacements. Big whoopie! Even the author didn't see enough value in it to keep it going.

In case you missed it, see your own InfoWorld article again and note on page 5 where the Woody states, 





> Start10 is clearly the more sophisticated Start substitute, with lots of settings and customizing capabilities. It’s sleek in the default configuration, expandable, and eminently usable. The $5 price tag will pay for itself in the first two minutes.



But to that, do you see anywhere in this thread where I said Classic Shell was bad? Or that Start10 was better? No. The only problem I have with it is the developer stopped development on it. In fact, I even said in post #8 I never had any issue with CS. And I have repeatedly said if you like CS, fine. But that's not good enough for you. You continue to try to convince everyone CS is better. Fine! Glad you like it. And I hope Open Shell is a success. The competition will hopefully keep the Start10 developers interested in maintaining it as W10 keeps evolving.

Now move on please.


----------



## storm-chaser (Dec 1, 2018)

Apparently you have a selective memory as well, because on page 1 you clearly state Start 10 comes out on top.

Also selective memory on the InfoWorld article. Here is a quote from the conclusion that you might have a problem with:



> Nevertheless, I have to admit that the tinkerer in me prefers the full-on All Programs maneuverability built into Classic Shell. The ability to create my own folder hierarchies and easily move programs and folders among them, sorting in the way I prefer, puts Classic Shell ahead of Start10 in my book.



I rest my case. But I must be spewing nonsense right?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 1, 2018)

storm-chaser said:


> Apparently you have a selective memory as well, because on page 1 you clearly state Start 10 comes out on top.


I never said CS was bad. So now you have to "rest your case" by making stuff up? Or are you just hallucinating?

I said "I felt" Start 8/10 "felt" more polished and professional. And that "I felt" Start 10 "did fewer things better". I said Start 10 "works". 

I also said StartIsBack is good. And the ideal is not which is better, but to avoid W10's UI. If you use CS's extra features, then "great".

But did you read your last quote? He said, because he is a tinkerer, he prefers CS. But that same person said Start 10 is clearly more sophisticated. That goes along with the "polished and professional" comment I actually did say on page one. 

So my case is this, if you want a W10 start menu and UI alternative, I prefer Start10. But Classis/Open shell is a nice alternative, so is StartIsBack.


----------



## storm-chaser (Dec 1, 2018)

I never said you said CS was bad, not sure where that is coming from. Only you implying Start 10 is better.

Yes, they are all good programs as you mentioned but when I point out the positive attributes of Classic Shell it's suddenly "nonsense" and that doesnt really doesn't hold water considering the full picture given by the article.


----------



## Kursah (Dec 1, 2018)

Seems the thread has run it's course.


----------

